

Money and The App Store: A Few Figures That Might Help an Indie Developer - ryannielsen
http://thegamebakers.com/money-and-the-app-store-a-few-figures-that-might-help-an-indie-developer.html

======
jacobwyke
This is the most indepth article I've read on iOS/appstore revenues - a must
read for anybody developing for iOS.

